# Temp Test, CGC, & Rally Novice Brags!!!



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag had a busy National. We passed our Temperament Test (he even went for the bad guy!), passed our Canine Good Citizen test (held right next to the temperament test with the gun and the weird stranger), and the next day passed his Rally Novice class with a 96 (would have been higher but once again I missed a station and had to go back). It was nice to get a "New Title" rosette.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congratulations on acomplishing all those in a few days! You were busy! No wonder I didn't see you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yeah !! congrats great pics!!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CONGRATS! Sounds like you had a great time, sorry the pictures are a bit blurry (but better than nothing).

Sounds like alot of people from this forum were at the Nationals but passed each other without knowing it. I'm probably attending in 2013 and will try to link us all EARLY so we can 'meet at the flagpole at noon' or something to meet and greet and put faces to names!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!

Maggie, thats a great plan


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! Way to rack up new titles and certifcates!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats! Must be awesome to title _at_ the Nationals!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! :congratulations:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-nice pics!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulation! Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks, guys. We had a great time. Next year is in Colorado, and 2013 will be in Philly for the Centennial Celebration.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!! I was lucky enough to see Daphne at the temp test field. I had just tested Havoc who also did an awesome job, and then I volunteered to work the test for a few hours. Got to watch Jagg do his test, as well as a Wildhaus dog. 

Hav and I were just there Monday thru Wednesday. AM planning on Loveland next year but I doubt I will go to Philly in 2013. Too far! 

I also met Kathy (MaxismusMom).


----------

